# Wyoming 2020 Mule Deer



## chromesnagger (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey guys and gals,

My hunt party drew muley tags in unit Y in Wyoming. It's our first trip out west and we're all pumped. Anyone have any prior experience, success, or other insights? We're all DIY's. Not looking for specifics and none of us are expecting record breaking bucks. Just looking for any info.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

chromesnagger said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> My hunt party drew muley tags in unit Y in Wyoming. It's our first trip out west and we're all pumped. Anyone have any prior experience, success, or other insights? We're all DIY's. Not looking for specifics and none of us are expecting record breaking bucks. Just looking for any info.


Congrats! It won't be your last trip out west 

What kind of hunt did you draw, early high country, or late october/early november? What aprox dates will you be going?

I ask because those are two very different types of hunting.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

My bad, I looked over the unit you mentioned. The mistake I made on my first mule deer hunt to Idaho was that I went the first week of the season. Things usually get better towards late October with pre rut and snowfall at the higher elevations pushing animals lower. I believe your season is October 15-31. If it was me I would go with the plan to hunt the last 8-10 days of season. Boots that your feet have been in at least 40+ miles are necessary. You dont have to spend a lot of money to get decent gear, unless of course you want to 

Good Luck!


----------



## chromesnagger (Dec 1, 2016)

steelyspeed said:


> My bad, I looked over the unit you mentioned. The mistake I made on my first mule deer hunt to Idaho was that I went the first week of the season. Things usually get better towards late October with pre rut and snowfall at the higher elevations pushing animals lower. I believe your season is October 15-31. If it was me I would go with the plan to hunt the last 8-10 days of season. Boots that your feet have been in at least 40+ miles are necessary. You dont have to spend a lot of money to get decent gear, unless of course you want to
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks man!

Yeah are hunt dates are the second two weeks of October. Planning to arrive a few days early to scout and hunt the next 10 days. Just ordered a nice pair of danner's, gonna start hiking with a weighted pack when they get here.

I imagine the season will pick up in the latter part of the hunt, which I'll keep in mind as my patience and resilience start to wane. Guess we'll start high and work our way down...


----------



## spikehornkid (Dec 26, 2005)

My group drew tags for the same unit in Wyoming. This will be my 5 th trip out there. You will need a good range finder, good binos, game bags (in case you have to pack a deer out), xmaps app for your phone, good back pack, and exercise with a heavy pack up hills if you can. Be comfortable shooting 300 yrds I always tell new guys I bring out. You will love it out there. Good luck


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Man when I spent time out there, everywhere which area in Wyoming we could've shot the damn things with sling shots ! They were everywhere we went along with antelope. "Most" of the time it was summer though and not hunting season. Probably a lot to do with it. We were in Buffalo WY though during hunting season and they were still everywhere. Was throwing snow balls outta the pick up truck at em to get them off the road !!


----------



## chromesnagger (Dec 1, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> Man when I spent time out there, everywhere which area in Wyoming we could've shot the damn things with sling shots ! They were everywhere we went along with antelope. "Most" of the time it was summer though and not hunting season. Probably a lot to do with it. We were in Buffalo WY though during hunting season and they were still everywhere. Was throwing snow balls outta the pick up truck at em to get them off the road !!


Don't get my hopes up.


----------



## hunting with chuba (Feb 9, 2002)

been going out there since 1999 bring good bino's and glass ,glass glass 
if your in a area you can drive take the time to look at all small sage brush 
they dont need much to hunker down and hide , look for parts of deer then they will appear like a ghost, if you push a certain area look behind you they will sit tight till you walk by , hunt all day , hunt high look in every little draw and dont be afraid to throw a rock or two down into them , they have a a bad habit of seeing you running off and then stop and look back to see what you were, bang good luck have fun and even the small horns look bigger than whitetails


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

How did your hunt go? I love Muley hunting out west and would have helped but I missed this thread completely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chromesnagger (Dec 1, 2016)

Wallywarrior said:


> How did your hunt go? I love Muley hunting out west and would have helped but I missed this thread completely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We did super good. 4/4 tags filled. Got into an area that was incredibly hard to access and it was loaded with shooters. Biggest buck that we saw that came from the main area where everyone was driving around with quads was a small fork.

Only negative of the trip is I hate whitetail hunting now lol.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Congrats, that’s awesome. We went north DIY this year and did well also. We went 5/5 on some real nice bucks, but had to work a little harder than the rest too. Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chromesnagger (Dec 1, 2016)

Wallywarrior said:


> Congrats, that’s awesome. We went north DIY this year and did well also. We went 5/5 on some real nice bucks, but had to work a little harder than the rest too. Ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same to you! Amazing how the hard hunt method seems to work pretty much everywhere...


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Well done !


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

chromesnagger said:


> We did super good. 4/4 tags filled. Got into an area that was incredibly hard to access and it was loaded with shooters. Biggest buck that we saw that came from the main area where everyone was driving around with quads was a small fork.
> 
> Only negative of the trip is I hate whitetail hunting now lol.


@chromesnagger Congratulations! Great bucks! 

What were the logistics for your trip? 

Did you fly and rent a vehicle, or drive from home?

What were your sleeping accommodations?

How many miles was the hike in and out of the hunting grounds?

Public or private land?

Were you hunting out of stands/blinds (climber or pop up), or on the ground/natural concealment? 

What were the daytime high temps?

Thanks for any details you care to pass along.


----------

